# Jet ski lovers!?



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Amy jet ski lovers out there?!

U guys know the cost to hire and for how long?!

In the uk it's usually only for 30min max!!

Can you hire ski for hours in Dubai? Is there set courses or can you ride away at your hearts content!!??

Let me know....

Dan


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You can hire jet ski's either by the hour or half hour on the Sharjah side of the estuary facing Al Mumzar park. There is a map here - Jetski rental Sharjah, UAE

You need to haggle with the prices, 50-60 AED for the half hour, 100-120 for the full hour is about right. Don't freak out if they initialy hit you with something stupid like 800 AED to begin with. Just say you've been in Dubai a long time and you want the proper price. There are about 8 individual operators who will all want your custom so walk up and down the "booths" until you get this price.

Beware there is a bit of a con where sometimes they say you damaged the jet-ski and want compensation. When they get you to look over it you will point out scratches and scuffs and they will say that is all ok, wear and tear. 

The con is there is plastic bumpers on the side and rear of the skis. They are meant to held on by 4 bolts but they take out 2, this means that if you hit a wave hard the bumper will snap off and this is what they try to charge you for. When checking over your ski look to see if all bolts are there. In fact when you are choosing what company to go for say you know the trick on tourists and want one in good condition.

Don't let this put you off, they've only tried this once on me and after threating to get the police involved they soon (kind of) backed down. Enjoy, it's great fun and might fire up there myself this weekend.


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

U legend thanks for this, is it a set course on the sea you follow?! Does it get busy?!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's in an estuary rather than the open sea so you have free reign to just bomb about, go round the island a few times etc. It can get busy at weekends so you may have to wait a little on an available ski. There is enough space for everyone in the water though.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hi*

I am trying to send you pvt messages Rossi but for some odd reason, I am being presented with a login page again. So I am sorry if you actually received multiple copies of my pvt message.

Cheers


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Was there last weekend, weather wasn't great but some big waves by the mouth of the bay! 

Will be there again this weekend, see you guys there..


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

*where to go for jetski? Is there one in jumeirah? I heared there is no more jetsking in dubai. Is it right?*


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I love waverunners


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Al Mamza park - Dubai/ Sharjah border.

Fish Market - Abu Dhabi.


----------

